# Cellulose



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Being on low FODMAPS/SCD, I find it hard to get a lot of good fiber. I have been reading up on Cellulose, and that it is good for people with bacteria issues because it doesn't feed the bacteria. I am thinking of buying a cellulose supplement. Has anyone tried it? Does it help with regularity?


----------



## somuchsunshine (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello Justwannabenormal - I have been using Unifiber (cellulose) - with excellent results. I would recommend it! It didn't work for me at first until I upped my dosage to 2 to 3 large tablespoons. I had initially used just 1 tablespoon and didn't notice much of a difference at all.

Please let us know your results. Have you been trying cellulose? I am feeling very hopeful about cellulose because it has really helped me in the past week - I hope it keeps helping me!

Just a note that *Cellulose (Unifiber)* and *methylcellulose (Citrucel)* are two very different things. Methylcellulose does not work for me the same way that cellulose/Unifiber does. I definitely recommend cellulose over methylcellulose.

Thx, Somuchsunshine.


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks so much! I haven't tried it yet. I am still waiting for delivery. I read somewhere that it is an ideal fiber because it doesn't feed the bacteria in your gut. I find following low FODMAP/SCD diet very limiting in fiber, so while it might help keep bacteria levels in check it does nothing whatsoever for constipation. So I am looking for a good solution.


----------



## somuchsunshine (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello Justwannabenormal,

I ran out of my container of Unifiber, so I have been looking for a good alternative - an insoluble fiber. It seems that there is a big difference between *soluble and insoluble fiber* for me.

I bought a bottle of FiberCon - which is a synthetic insoluble fiber called *calcium polycarbophil*. This seems to be as effective for me as Unifiber (cellulose) - and because it is in pill form - perhaps it will be easier to travel with.

It seems that perhaps focusing on insoluble fibers is the key for me. Let me know if cellulose is helpful to you. I am in the medical profession, so I am curious to not only help myself - but to help my patients.

Also, I wanted to add that I have also tried low FODMAP - and I also found it to be too low in fiber. In fact, it seemed to slow down my already sluggish elimination process.

Thx, Somuchsunshine


----------

